# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  16 yr brother determined to juice help!

## LBP311

Ok my brother is 16yr he is biger than most & i know his body is producing mass amounts of hormone (test) and he could use it to his advantage better than he could a cycle of any kind, but he is determined to use some type of steroid , so my plan is to find something that he can use to give him the fast results and mass he is looking for, & the mental motivation, but at the same time not suppress any of his natural occuring hormones or test. I mess mine up years ago and i know if i would have done this right i would be twice the size i am now. So if anyone can give me some helpful advice on some suplements that my brother can use please let me know. I looked into sarms but something just didnt sound good to me. Any advice?

----------


## LBP311

Anybody?

----------


## boyka

He is tooooooo young, are you joking???

----------


## Matt

There are many posts written by Marcus which outline the dangers of aas when used at such an early age, find them and make your brother read them....

----------


## LBP311

ok guys thanks and no its not a joke. its serious, just trying to show him im not just telling him not to cause he is my brother.;l

----------


## SlimmerMe

is he interested in sex at all? or is he only obesssed with steroids ? if he is looking at the gals, then share with him the "down" side (no pun)...of ED and how embarrassing that could be..

----------


## Times Roman

Foodadrol

----------


## sensaispike

I would go with Food-Bol 300, take it about every 2-3 hrs and he should grow like a weed....

----------


## LouHulk

How exactly does you 16yo brother plan to pay for the aas, food, and supplements he needs to grow? Most 16 year old s don't have that kind of money. I would not worry too much, who would actually give a 16yo aas to use.

----------


## chris1

16 is far to young i took then at 20 and regreted it.i wish i waited till i was older with more experiance and do ur reseach here you u get great advice the honest truth. i knw people that did not listen and cant get a hard on thats not a loke at 20 tell him to listen to the older peoplea advice or **** up his life but at the end of the day it his choice u can only advice him good luck

----------


## layeazy

hes thick and young if ur so upset beat him up i would hes too young immature for the gear

----------


## blastedlooger

If he hasn't used creatine yet get him on it. If he has done that make sure he is eating like a monster. 2g x ____lbs of protein. If not just put some almond oil in a glass thing and let him inject that.

----------


## renjr70

there's a great idea! Just get him fake gear and let him believe it's the real thing. If I couldn't talk him out of it I'd give him something that's harmless.

----------


## Farbeyondriven

> there's a great idea! Just get him fake gear and let him believe it's the real thing. If I couldn't talk him out of it I'd give him something that's harmless.


harmless for sure, do they make caster oil pills? tell him thats his gear.

----------


## rombus

His growth plates may be stunted from test use and he wont grow as tall as he coudl have wihtout the test.

----------


## BlInDsIdE

I started at 17, ran several aas and was monstrous because my training and diet were spot on but coming off it literally took me almost a year to recover from the 3 month cycle even with PCT. I didn't want to listen to anyone telling me to wait and it was one of the most poorly thought out decisions i've ever made. I STRONGLY urge you to change your brothers mind, theres just so much damage that running gear that young can do to his body. Search Steroids and the Young on here. My body was all messed up. At his age its not worth it, i was stronger at 22 clean for 3 1/2 years then i was even taking all sorts of sh!t. Hes no where NEAR his potential at 16, think of it like never having riden a bike and going out and buying a top of the line street bike then taking it out on the highway. If you wanna shoot me a pm feel free.

----------


## jfletcher

Mate get him to read MARCUS'S article "the young and steroids ", it's a really good read!! If I were you i'd make him fully aware of all the dangers, when i was 16 all I was interested in was tail!! Defiantly not needles and chemicals. As a big bro i'd hope you'll set him straight and suggest there's plenty of time for AAS when he's older......

----------


## auslifta

I don't know where to start, he could gain so much in next 10 years naturally. Search for all the threads about why he should stay away from them. Do what ever you have to to get him not to take them. Fix his diet up properly and training programme. If it gets to such a bad stage give hin zinc tablets and use them as placebo's

----------


## SlimJoe

no matter what try not to let him he needs to get educated very bad for his hormones at that age

----------


## PurpleOnes

Don't be stupid wait till 24 , you will be happy that you did so  :Big Grin:

----------


## robschuh

> Ok my brother is 16yr he is biger than most & i know his body is producing mass amounts of hormone (test) and he could use it to his advantage better than he could a cycle of any kind, but he is determined to use some type of steroid, so my plan is to find something that he can use to give him the fast results and mass he is looking for, & the mental motivation, but at the same time not suppress any of his natural occuring hormones or test. I mess mine up years ago and i know if i would have done this right i would be twice the size i am now. So if anyone can give me some helpful advice on some suplements that my brother can use please let me know. I looked into sarms but something just didnt sound good to me. Any advice?



Listen,
Tell your brother to e mail me. My e mail is [email protected]. I've been working with steroids for close to 30 years, was close friends with Dan Duchaine and I;ve worked with IFBB pros to Olympic athletes. I think if he hears from someone like me, he might listen. #1, he's probably still growing and if he uses, he will stop any more growth in height. I can tell you from personal experience that Test stops long bone growth. I hit puberty very young and was as tall as I am now, age 48, when I was in the 8th grade. I could grow a beard by my junior year in high school and that was just from natural test levels. I am all for adults putting anything they want in their bodies, but your brother is WAY too young. I was also able to bench press 300 by my junior year of high school at 180. For those wondering how I was 180 in high school and 140 when I was 21, after high school I stopped working out and ate like crap, so by my sophomore year in college I was 190 and fat. I was wearing 33" jeans and felt horrible. I went on an insane diet and went from 190 to 140 in 6 months. I was shredded, but too small. That's when I increased my calories and went up to a lean 170 in just a few months. I was 21 and that's when I started my first cycle. I can't stress enough how much you have to get through to your brother.

----------


## Pac Man

empty an old vial and fill it with GSO and high amounts of BA. tell him it's test and he needs to take it every 3 days. Make sure he pins quads first day and calves the next. Tell him the pain is normal for first timers when they're so young.

----------


## Rastapopolous

make him use 18g's to pin it too. lol

----------


## Far from massive

Do you guys really think the OP is still dealing with this 7 months after posting?

----------


## fabAB912

FAKE GEAR, thats d best idea.

----------

